# Saddles for a total enduro newb



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I know this is a loaded question, but I have zero experience with endurance saddles. 

I have decided to sell all my western saddles and invest in a well fitting saddle now that Trouble is over 6, and I've decided to go with an endurance type saddle for function and comfort, as there's really no point in lugging my sketchy, not-very-well-fitting (either of us) hand me down western saddles all over when we're just sticking to trails. Plus frankly, I find my western saddles incredibly uncomfortable, and after I hurt my back getting thrown I realized there's zero reason why I can't be sitting in a cushioned, sheep skin lined, semi-custom saddle without the bulk of too long fenders and torque of stiff stirrups prying on my hip. The lightness, close contact, customization, and fitting options call to me. 

However I know nothing of endurance saddles. I did a bit of googling but there's an incredible amount of conflicting information out there. I know nothing of brands other than across the board cheapies to stay away from like King. Wintec caught my eye but western wintecs have been atrocious for me. I also don't know what kind of rigging is optimal, adjustments, fitting, seat size, there's changeable gullets that are new to me, interchangeable seats (?!) and I saw gullet pads and treeless parts, english, western and aussie styles. It's a bit overwhelming. 

I take a 16-16.5 inch seat in a western seat, I'm assuming Trouble would take a wide tree now, since he rocketed to 1200 pounds and settled at 16.1 hands now that he finally stopped growing. I have incredibly short legs, take a 28 inch inseam, and western fenders are usually bulky and put me in a weird position, so I like the option of having leathers. Since Trouble's still only 6 and fresh, I would want something with a deep seat and maybe bucking rolls, but I like the lack of horn. 


So, if anyone has any recommendations, websites, information or advice I'm all ears. I would also love some direction to sites that sell endurance tack, be it biothane or leather, as he grew out of his breast collar, to my dismay, and I'll need a new bridle for our S hack that should be here soon. 

Basically, I need everything new. I'm switching disciplines I guess, from S hack nose bands to crupper, saddle, pad and reins I need everything new. As for a budget, I'd like to stay under 2000 for a saddle, preferably closer to 1300 and under. 

Also PS, I'll add some new, updated pictures of my monster soon, since no one has seen him in awhile. :cowboy:

ETA I thought I'd add that western treeless has scared me away from treeless saddles, since I'm heavy, and my seat isn't going to be very great until I put some miles in and it returns. I see that treeless is popular in endurance but I'm not one of those lean, muscly, butt-of-glue, horse-is-the-extension-of-my-body endurance riders yet :lol:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I like my Abetta endurance for trail rides. I usually alternate between my Wintec dressage and the Abetta, but if I go on a group ride, I often like the Abetta for the comfort (plus the pommel swell sans horn) and the fact that my trail bags just seem to fit better with the Abetta. Full sheepskin fleece seat savers on both saddles (Wintec and Abetta) so it's nice and soft to sit in. When I first started using it, I swapped out the fenders for leathers, and it worked out nicely (right now, I have full fenders and stirrup turners, but am considering going back to the biothane leathers with sheepskin sleeves) The company did just stop making them, but they shouldn't be too hard to find, but of course, they are somewhat lower-end saddles and if you have the means (read: money) to go better, then by all means go for better. I'd love to get a Specialized Ultralight, but I am horse poor, and cannot.


As far as bridles, etc. ... I've got a Zilco set that I like. The colors only come in Arab, so not sure how they'd fit on your guy, but I have a mish-mash of other tack makers with my turquoise biothane set (Taylored Tack breastcollar, American Trail Gear snap-on headstall and halter, The Distance Depot reins) and those are all really good.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This should be fun; seeing what folks come up with as suggestions. I don't know anything about endurance saddles, so can't make any recommendations at all. I can say that if you have lower back troubles, shorter , more 'positionable' stirrups, such as 'English' style, may help with that. Of course, your knees may then start talking to you.


I'm looking forward to see what comes out of our saddle gurus here! Endurance riding would be my first choice if I was younger and had a horse.


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond (Mar 14, 2014)

I've ridden in many different endurance saddles over the years, and either they are all comfortable or I just get use to them.
Currently I'm using two: one is an Arabian Saddle (solstice), and a Specialized Saddle (international). 

I was able to velcro bucking rolls on the Arabian saddle (actually I didn't put them on, my boss did, and I just left them). It's a real comfy saddle, and it actually seemed to perfectly fit 2 totally different shaped horses - a broad fat one and an angular skinny one.

The advantage to the Specialized saddles are that the shims that are velcroed to the bottom of the saddle can be fit exactly to your horse's back. So, say you had 2 horses built totally differently, you can have 1 saddle and 2 sets of shims, each fitting the horses just right. Your SS saddle dealer should know how to fit the shims/saddle to your horse. And if he changes over the years you just get the shims re-fitted.

"I realized there's zero reason why I can't be sitting in a cushioned, sheep skin lined," - yes! you deserve sheep skin! Get a cover for your saddle! You'll never go back and there's no reason you should! 

Also if your saddle fits right you may not need a crupper, but doesn't hurt to have one and have your horse used to one. My headstalls/bridles and breast collar are all a form of biothane. It's usually quite sturdy and is easy to clean.

Endurance.net has several saddle and tack advertisers that carry a lot of endurance gear companies.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

The two people I know who ride endurance both love Sharon Saare saddles.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The only endurance saddle I ever tried was so uncomfortable for me that I sold it (Big Horn). So don't assume, just because it's an endurance saddle it will automatically be comfortable.

Also, you can put sheepskin in ANY saddle. I have all my western saddles set up with real sheepskin seat covers. 

But, I do eye a good "trail saddle." There are a lot of nice hornless trail-type saddles out there. If I had the money I would look at Tucker and Steele. 

I only tried a Tucker once and I wanted it sooo bad but it didn't fit the horse I had at the time. 

Steele I have only seen from their website, but they sure talk a good game!

Both are out of my price range unless I find one used. It used to be you could get a Tucker for around $1300 but it seems like the have gone up quite a bit. Might be able to find one second hand though.


https://tuckersaddlery.com/


https://steelesaddle.com/product-category/steele-saddles/


Should mention Allegany too. Sigh......if I won the lotto.


https://www.trailridingsaddles.com/saddles


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I am currently on the hunt for an endurance saddle that fits my mare. The amount of information out there IS overwhelming. 

I am currently trialing an IMUS saddle from Phoenix Rising Saddlery. Unfortunately it does not seem to fit my mare, but I rode some pretty challenging terrain yesterday and found it extremely comfortable for me. (it has a seat saver and I felt very spoiled!) 

I have heard really good things about Tucker saddles. 

I tried out a Bighorn endurance saddle and really disliked it. 

I'm not sure if where you are you have the opportunity to trial saddles as that is the only way you will know what you like. 

I was messaging Desoto Saddlery and that is one option I am looking at if I decide i need to go custom for my mare. The maker rode endurance for years so knows how important saddle fit and comfort are. I was very impressed when I was messaging her for details. 

You can also check out fit to ride on FB as she may have some ideas (I believe she is based out of Ontario). There is also a Canada - Endurance Tack & Horse Swap page on FB that has items for sale. 

I know too well the frustrations of saddle shopping. My issues are compounded by having a VERY hard to fit mare. I think I will have to ride in treeless for a bit as my only other option appears custom. 

Best of luck!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

And as of a few days ago, I no longer have a Wintec dressage or Abetta endurance. I've been trying to clean out my tack shed, as it's about the size of a closet (but all mine, thank goodness) and 5 saddles and only one horse for them all (plus, one of the saddles doesn't fit him at all, my cheapo western) were a bit ridiculous. Not to mention I saw a Freeform treeless saddle on one of my endurance FB sales groups and the price was right so ... I got rid of a few saddles. Still have a dressage saddle, but a friend tried my Wintec and loved it, so she bought it and I sold my Abetta as I have an almost exact same saddle by the parent company of Abetta and didn't need 2 matching saddles (it was supposed to be a 'spare horse' saddle as it's a bit more rough looking than the Abetta is, but I haven't got a 'spare' horse anyway) I'll have to see how much I like the Freeform, but if it all works out, it might become my main trail saddle. I've heard good reviews about them, and lots of Tevis riders like to use them.


My bridles and things are all beta biothane now. I only have one leather bridle left and that's the fancy dressage one. Beta is so easy to clean, just chuck it in a bucket and hang to dry.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Ok so the deal with true endurance saddles is they're not particularly comfortable for walking. They're usually great for posting trot or cantering but more than short walking distances are pretty brutal.

Agree with the others, no matter what kind of saddle you get buy a sheepskin. That'll make all of the difference! I'm not a huge fan of gel/cushions (at least the cheaper versions) because they never seem to stay in place but some people like them. I think @phantomhorse13 has a Thinline pad on her saddle right now that she likes.

As far as saddle brands go: my current/newest addition is a Specialized. I'm so far in love with it and it seems to fit my horse really well. I have an Ultralight and it is light, comfortable (I have like a furry seat on it so I don't need a sheepskin), very secure (for Arabian teleportation moves), and has leathers which I'm really liking for knee comfort. See above comment about not being the most comfortable to walk super far in though.

My other go to is an Abetta endurance. Mine has a sheepskin on it which helps a lot but it does have fenders. I've seen people take them off though and switch to leathers. Seems to fit several of our horses pretty well. See above comment about not being the most comfortable to walk super far in as well.

Tuckers are loved by trail riders, not as much if you're looking to do endurance. They're pretty heavy (as far as endurance saddles go) and they don't seem to really fit most horses well.

Reactor Panels are also pretty common in this area and people seem to like them a lot.


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

I've always wondered how important weight of the saddle really is when it comes to endurance. For example I'm only around 110 lbs. sopping wet. If, theoretically, I was doing long distance would it really make a difference to my horse if the saddle isn't feather light and instead more of a traditional trail saddle? And what is the difference between a good trail or endurance saddle? Is an endurance saddle easy to move in for very long distances and a trail comfortable to sit in for short?


I have an interest in endurance but I've seen a lot of people also say that what really matters is getting a saddle that's comfortable/works for you and your horse whether or not it's marketed for endurance.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

cbar said:


> I was messaging Desoto Saddlery and that is one option I am looking at if I decide i need to go custom for my mare. The maker rode endurance for years so knows how important saddle fit and comfort are. I was very impressed when I was messaging her for details.


I rode in a (borrowed) Desoto while I was trying to make up my mind what I really want. It was made for a guy and a horse that was a little different from my mare, but it fit us well enough that I was even considering buying it... Btw, I ride a gaited horse, so I was "sitting" in the saddle the whole time.

Still wanted to try out some other saddles and tried a Double Diamond and after 2 seconds in the saddle I was in love... Super close feel, comfy without lots of padding, secure (trust me, a Peruvian can teleport as well as an Arabian :wink and for a custom saddle amazingly affordable... 

I am riding in that saddle for over a year now and I enjoyed every moment sitting in it :Angel:


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

marymane said:


> I've always wondered how important weight of the saddle really is when it comes to endurance. For example I'm only around 110 lbs. sopping wet. If, theoretically, I was doing long distance would it really make a difference to my horse if the saddle isn't feather light and instead more of a traditional trail saddle? And what is the difference between a good trail or endurance saddle? Is an endurance saddle easy to move in for very long distances and a trail comfortable to sit in for short?
> 
> 
> I have an interest in endurance but I've seen a lot of people also say that what really matters is getting a saddle that's comfortable/works for you and your horse whether or not it's marketed for endurance.


100% a saddle that fits you and your horse is the most important.

In my opinion, the weight of the saddle in terms of riding isn't really important, maybe it makes a minimal difference in speed/weight carried but unless you have a 50+ lb roping/parade saddle I doubt a 20 lb vs a 15 lb saddle will have a huge impact. What it does matter to me is for my ease! During a 50 I'll untack and retack up to 5 times, most of those times in the vet check area which is a distance from my trailer. After about the 2nd loop I'm pretty tired and hauling a heavy saddle from vet check to my trailer (even in a wagon) and hefting it on to my horse is not very fun.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

marymane said:


> I've always wondered how important weight of the saddle really is when it comes to endurance. For example I'm only around 110 lbs. sopping wet. If, theoretically, I was doing long distance would it really make a difference to my horse if the saddle isn't feather light and instead more of a traditional trail saddle? And what is the difference between a good trail or endurance saddle? Is an endurance saddle easy to move in for very long distances and a trail comfortable to sit in for short?
> 
> 
> I have an interest in endurance but I've seen a lot of people also say that what really matters is getting a saddle that's comfortable/works for you and your horse whether or not it's marketed for endurance.


As @Queenoffrance mentioned, saddle fit is the most important thing. If you have a light weight saddle, but it doesn't fit, that will do you no good. At CTR events (which are similar but different than endurance), the weight of the saddle & rider combined can push you into different 'weight classes', which can be beneficial depending on the number of riders, etc in that weight class. Most saddle I have been looking at around the 20lb mark - so they are still pretty substantial, but a bit lighter than my western saddle. 



SwissMiss said:


> I rode in a (borrowed) Desoto while I was trying to make up my mind what I really want. It was made for a guy and a horse that was a little different from my mare, but it fit us well enough that I was even considering buying it... Btw, I ride a gaited horse, so I was "sitting" in the saddle the whole time.
> 
> Still wanted to try out some other saddles and tried a Double Diamond and after 2 seconds in the saddle I was in love... Super close feel, comfy without lots of padding, secure (trust me, a Peruvian can teleport as well as an Arabian :wink and for a custom saddle amazingly affordable...
> 
> I am riding in that saddle for over a year now and I enjoyed every moment sitting in it :Angel:


Was the Desoto pretty good quality overall though? I haven't actually talked to someone who has tried one, but have found that the reviews I have come across are overall fairly positive.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

cbar said:


> As [MENTION=159250]Was the Desoto pretty good quality overall though? I haven't actually talked to someone who has tried one, but have found that the reviews I have come across are overall fairly positive.


It was good quality overall. When I got it, it was green with mold and the fenders were pretty stiff. But it cleaned up great. The leather of the saddle was nice. A bit too much padding for my liking (and the former owner's seat bones had worn dents in the padding over 6+ years or so with long hours in the saddle) and I didn't like the rigging too much. The fenders I never got used to and replaced them with simple leathers...

An advantage of them is that Marilyn is super helpful. Even if you buy used, she will tell you all about that specific saddle...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm only an endurance wannabe but my saddle is a ReactorPanel, which has rather unique design which allows a custom fit. I love the saddle, it is comfy for me and my horse both, and I am sure will be just fine for all the big rides I'll ever go on. If I had to do it over again I would get an RP again but one of the super lightweight ones (they make flapless endurance saddles that are like 12 lbs). But I don't, because the saddle was so expensive I'll probably never get another one.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Pandora saddles yet. They're within the OP's budget, and have moveable panels to fit a variety of horses, and are arguably the lightest saddles out there. Are they not good for someone just getting into endurance? I'm moving more toward long trail rides/endurance myself and have been looking at them … are there negatives that I'm not seeing? The seat is hard, but from the sound of things very comfortable thanks to the shape, especially with sheepskin I'd think. I ride in a hardseat western saddle and I love it, it's so comfy for me even on long rides (though the fenders tend to torque my ankles after about hour 3). Of course having never ridden in a Pandora I could be way off the mark lol

-- Kai


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

Kaifyre said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Pandora saddles yet. They're within the OP's budget, and have moveable panels to fit a variety of horses, and are arguably the lightest saddles out there. Are they not good for someone just getting into endurance? I'm moving more toward long trail rides/endurance myself and have been looking at them … are there negatives that I'm not seeing? The seat is hard, but from the sound of things very comfortable thanks to the shape, especially with sheepskin I'd think. I ride in a hardseat western saddle and I love it, it's so comfy for me even on long rides (though the fenders tend to torque my ankles after about hour 3). Of course having never ridden in a Pandora I could be way off the mark lol
> 
> -- Kai



I'm really curious about Pandora saddles but most of what I've read of them was from the testimonials page on their own site and a blog post that didn't give much information because the rider was only trying it out and didn't end up getting it, though they didn't say anything bad about it. I just haven't found any reviews of it not directly linked to the company or discussions on forums or anything on them. They totally seem the sort of thing where you either really love it or you hate it since it's so different from most other saddles saddles. Though considering OP just is interested in the apparent comfort of most endurance saddles and not in actually doing endurance from what I understand I'm not sure if checking out a Pandora would fit the bill. I mean they're very much something only someone who is very invested in endurance would likely want considering how they look and all. I mean it's very...VERY different from any traditional saddle.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Kaifyre said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Pandora saddles yet. They're within the OP's budget, and have moveable panels to fit a variety of horses, and are arguably the lightest saddles out there. Are they not good for someone just getting into endurance? I'm moving more toward long trail rides/endurance myself and have been looking at them … are there negatives that I'm not seeing? The seat is hard, but from the sound of things very comfortable thanks to the shape, especially with sheepskin I'd think. I ride in a hardseat western saddle and I love it, it's so comfy for me even on long rides (though the fenders tend to torque my ankles after about hour 3). Of course having never ridden in a Pandora I could be way off the mark lol
> 
> -- Kai





marymane said:


> I'm really curious about Pandora saddles but most of what I've read of them was from the testimonials page on their own site and a blog post that didn't give much information because the rider was only trying it out and didn't end up getting it, though they didn't say anything bad about it. I just haven't found any reviews of it not directly linked to the company or discussions on forums or anything on them. They totally seem the sort of thing where you either really love it or you hate it since it's so different from most other saddles saddles. Though considering OP just is interested in the apparent comfort of most endurance saddles and not in actually doing endurance from what I understand I'm not sure if checking out a Pandora would fit the bill. I mean they're very much something only someone who is very invested in endurance would likely want considering how they look and all. I mean it's very...VERY different from any traditional saddle.


 @phantomhorse13 rides in a Pandora...with a thinline seat cushion on top. 


My Abetta (Wide tree) is well padded but doesn't fit my horse. Too wide for him. It is comfortable, if a bit slippery. I prefer with a sheepskin seat. 


I have an older Big Horse endurance that is Very comfortable, but it is a medium tree so doesn't fit my horses. 


Will such a tall horse, it is better to have a more lightweight saddle  Personally I ride in a treeless Barfoot Tahoe, but understand why you are wanting to avoid treeless. 

Lots of sources for biothane tack, which is wonderful stuff and holds up such a long time! I have mostly Zilco, but have used some other brands too and mix and match. Berlin tack and Two Horse tack make theirs, some custom sizes available. 

Riding warehouse has a lot of endurance gear, but not a huge selection of saddles. I have bought a lot from them. Also Distance Depot has a nice selection. 

Horse Saddle Shop has the largest selection of saddles of many types that I have ever seen, and you can call and talk to them personally.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I have several Two Horse Tack items and I love them. Easy to clean, holds up to hard use well, and stays flexible even in below zero temps, which was a plus for me lol. You can choose from their size selection, and while I haven't had any fit issues myself I've read several reviews online of people saying they bought x sized item and it was a wonky fit. But every one of their items can be custom sized if you provide measurements, so if you're worried you can always do that. I'm going to be getting some stuff this spring since they now have a bunch of trail and packing things like cruppers, saddle breeching, etc. 10/10 would highly recommend. 

-- Kai


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

marymane said:


> I'm really curious about Pandora saddles but most of what I've read of them was from the testimonials page on their own site and a blog post that didn't give much information because the rider was only trying it out and didn't end up getting it, though they didn't say anything bad about it. I just haven't found any reviews of it not directly linked to the company or discussions on forums or anything on them. They totally seem the sort of thing where you either really love it or you hate it since it's so different from most other saddles saddles. Though considering OP just is interested in the apparent comfort of most endurance saddles and not in actually doing endurance from what I understand I'm not sure if checking out a Pandora would fit the bill. I mean they're very much something only someone who is very invested in endurance would likely want considering how they look and all. I mean it's very...VERY different from any traditional saddle.


A friend of mine had a Pandora. I think she said something about it being nice to sit in, but it was a nightmare for her Arab. I’d have to ask her for details on it.

I have some Two Horse Tack gear. I love their reins because I like the ability to get grippy reins and roller buckles as I absolutely hate hate hate the metal rein clips, and the reins are inexpensive compared to some of the other brands out there. I like the 9 foot length and their trail style reins. I’ve never had any fit issues with the three headstalls I got from them either (Hi, I’m CaliforniaDreaming and I’m a tackaholic) so I’m pretty satisfied. They’re not high end like Zilco or anything, but the material is good and that’s what matters. I do wish their breastcollar were padded, but I already have enough of those and don’t need more. 😝


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Hi, I’m CaliforniaDreaming and I’m a tackaholic


OMG SAME. I just sent a harness, three bridles and five halters to Florida with Thunder, and I STILL have 2 and 3 bridles per tack hook in my trailer lol

-- Kai


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Kaifyre said:


> OMG SAME. I just sent a harness, three bridles and five halters to Florida with Thunder, and I STILL have 2 and 3 bridles per tack hook in my trailer lol
> 
> -- Kai


Heh. I’m in the process of Marie Kondo’ing the stuff in my tack shed (with a twist because of of that stuff sparks joy, but I’d like it to spark my savings account right now). That being said, I still somehow ended up with 7 bridles/headstalls for my only sound horse, plus a headstall and breastcollar set for whatever horse I might be able to borrow in the future if I need a riding companion. 

At least the tack shed looks orderly now that I went through and cleaned it out.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Just like all saddles, Pandora's work for some and not others. My good friend/Greenbean Team member has one and it fits 0 of her 7 horses (ok, one is a yearling so that doesn't count but the other 6 rideable horses all get weird white marks/rubs from it). Some horses it fits like a glove, other's not so much so I think it's very hit or miss. 

Forgot to mention my newest tack set is from Distance Depot and I LOVE it. They did an amazing job with lots of customization and it is one of the nicest quality pieces I have.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

wife and I both have pandora saddles. we bought hers new, resale is good enough that we took the gamble. we don't endurance ride just lots of trail miles through the summer weekends lots of walking some trotting a bit of cantering 

I like my abetta western saddle but love the pandora if you check out some facebook groups online you can see more testimonials. I prefer it with their thin wool seat saver my wife prefers it without. maybe it's just because we don't know any better or maybe it becomes an issue after mile 17 and we've only hit mile 16? 

I would say try to find a few, have a friend that loves her tucker saddle to me I don't want to lug the weight onto the horse or clean the leather lol


----------

